# Leather restoration



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Just bought a volvo s40, the two tone leather seats are pretty worn, no rips or tears just heavy creased, scored and marks through it...

Is there anywhere in the country that can restore leather car seats...?


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

Give it a whirl yourself.....

http://www.buffaloleather.co.uk/

Check their guides out........

Regards
C


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

dynamix give them a shout


----------

